

Do Antivirus Companies Whitelist NSA Malware? - cgtyoder
http://www.informationweek.com/security/vulnerabilities-and-threats/do-antivirus-companies-whitelist-nsa-malware/d/d-id/1112911

======
afreak
Most likely not and if they do then they're risking their business. A lack of
response should not be treated as evidence of them engaging in state-requested
white listing.

I previously worked in the AV industry (security consultant now) and have
heard the drum beaten internally on numerous occasions that if the code is
malicious then it must be treated as such regardless of who it is from or what
is its intentions. The fallout from white listing malware that originates from
a state-run entity would likely spell for a huge drop in profits.

So again I'd not take the lack of response as evidence of wrongdoing but
rather an unwillingness to discuss business practices with third parties.

